# Rescued large white rabbit needs loving home



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, ( hope this is ok to post here? )

I rescued a large female rabbit when her family kindly moved out of their rented home and left her behind!!  
I think she is about a year old and being a large lady she wont fit into a normal hutch so she needs a home where a shed has been converted into a hutch home or be a free ranging home rabbit as she is litter trained  
I would love her to have other rabbit company too so if there is anyone out there who is looking for a beautiful white female rabbit and can offer her a great home I'd love to hear from you  ( please PM me )
As my name suggests I'm in Kent and will want to home check any possible home for her


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope someone can give this larger lady the home she deserves 

*Heidi*


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Heidi  I hope so too


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hallo kind rescuer,

Our darling large white rabbit died of a middle ear infection 6 weeks ago at the vets. We have a black and white English bunny - medium sized but stocky called Parsley approximately 6 years old - he lives in our kitchen and goes out in our large turfed Enclosure during the day time - we are looking for a friend - you are very welcome to come and meet Parsley and us and our pets as we may not be too far away - we live in Plumstead, South East London. Although he fell out with Polly in November over a blanket he did enjoy her company before then - we are in the process of extending our area in the kitchen as I write this - so that the area will be 12ft 5 x 2ft 6in on three intervening levels - please let us know more about your rescued bunny!


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am new to this website - as you will see - I did respond to your email re large white rabbit - we are hoping that you have found a home for her as we have not heard from you or perhaps you are out now looking at a home now - we hope so - our Polly was a semi-houes rabbit in that she had her area in the kitchen and we shut her in when we went out - but at night time and while when we are at home - which is most of the time as we have a little menagerie here - she enjoyed being part of the family and would enjoy jumping on our bed and sharing breakfast with us, the cats and our dog - she was wonderful and we miss her still - she came from a very cruel breeder and she learned that she had legs, could jump, could clean herself and use a litter tray, as well as asking for her favourite titbits - she used to sleep on the seat at the end of our bed - she used to greet me when I came back from work late at night - along with our dog and the cats - she was exceptional!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they should respond soon Hugo, either way, not everyone is on here everyday  If you look at the times posted they are both afternoon 1pm and 4pm so maybe then 

Glad you are interested, white bunnies can be notoriously hard to rehome.

*Heidi*


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hallo Kent Lurcher.......

I have sent you two emails concerning the plight of the large white rabbit - I am hoping that all is well now and that you have been able to sort things out - but if not could you let me know because there is another rabbit I have heard about in Rochdale Lancs which is very far away! She is not being cruelly treated but the lady needs to home her... if your bunny isn't in desperate need - and I am beginning to think that perhaps you are going to keep her.... let's hope so - could you let everyone know so that we aren't all worrying.....

Thank you.

Yours sincerely, Hilary


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I think they should respond soon Hugo, either way, not everyone is on here everyday  If you look at the times posted they are both afternoon 1pm and 4pm so maybe then
> 
> Glad you are interested, white bunnies can be notoriously hard to rehome.
> 
> *Heidi*


Wow how come? Never heard that one before.


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry, haven't popped on here for a few days, my apologies  
Thank you Hugo007 for showing your interest in the rescue bunny, she is still here  but someone is coming to say hello to her tomorrow with a view to giving her a home and I'll need to do a home check but if anything changes would you still be interested?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Wow how come? Never heard that one before.


I think its because most have red eyes, people say it freaks them out (I dont even notice lol) I think BEW are ok for homes(from what i've seen).
Plain black and plain agouti are also hard to rehome, i really dont know why.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrong post!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I think its because most have red eyes, people say it freaks them out (I dont even notice lol) I think BEW are ok for homes(from what i've seen).
> Plain black and plain agouti are also hard to rehome, i really dont know why.


Thats a shame, red eyed animals do seem to freak some people out for some reason!

And that's interesting about the colors, cos I deliberately wanted and chose a plain agouti and a BEW and couldn't find any closer than 200 miles!!


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Hugo007 said:


> Hallo kind rescuer,
> 
> Our darling large white rabbit died of a middle ear infection 6 weeks ago at the vets. We have a black and white English bunny - medium sized but stocky called Parsley approximately 6 years old - he lives in our kitchen and goes out in our large turfed Enclosure during the day time - we are looking for a friend - you are very welcome to come and meet Parsley and us and our pets as we may not be too far away - we live in Plumstead, South East London. Although he fell out with Polly in November over a blanket he did enjoy her company before then - we are in the process of extending our area in the kitchen as I write this - so that the area will be 12ft 5 x 2ft 6in on three intervening levels - please let us know more about your rescued bunny!


Middle ear infection or E.C?

If it's the latter, i hope you are treating your remaining rabbit with panacur; i believe it's a 28 day course. You would also need to be careful about taking on another rabbit; i would treat both with panacur as a safety measure personally.

Was your vet a rabbit specialist? I've known E.C to be misdagnosed before as an ear infection due to the head tilt.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I think its because most have red eyes, people say it freaks them out (I dont even notice lol) I think BEW are ok for homes(from what i've seen).
> Plain black and plain agouti are also hard to rehome, i really dont know why.


My boyfriend doesn't like red eyed rabbits because of the film watership down  Personally he should be less worried about fictional rabbits and more concerned about the two we have


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hallo KentLurcher,
Thank you for your email - I only received notification of your email this morning - so I am not sure why there are delays in receiving messages on this forum. We are pleased that someone is coming to see her and hope very much that this person will be able to offer her the special forever home she needs - we still have a space for a large female rabbit who will be a semi-house rabbit and who will hopefully like Parsley - and yes, we are still able to offer a home... Please let us know the outcome.

Thank you.

Yours sincerely,
Hilary


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear Linden,

Thank you for your email - Parsley was put on a course of metacam and ear drops as a precaution - he went to the vet yesterday for a general check up - he only needed a light manicure! When we gave Parsley a home he had one ear up and one ear down and we think that in the past he might have had a problem - but he is approx 6 yars old and the rescue centre did not have all his details! Polly did shake her head a few times over a period of I think three weeks and we did look in her ears but they appeared to be as clean as a whistle - she was very clean, washed like a cat, sprung on her large feet like a trampolinist! She was healthy, interested in life and loved everybody - apart from Parsley - although they spent a good deal of time looking at each other and they would eat their food and sit near each other on each side of a temporary dividing panel - I had great hopes that they would be friends again and had booked up a week's holiday to rebond them - her illness came as a bolt out of the blue - she was well one moment and downhill the next - but I do have to add that the stress of going to the vet and being put in a kennel cage etc really stressed her out - I think it reminded her of her very bad beginnings and she must have felt abandoned - unfortunately our consultant vet was not on duty or in the vicinity to help and although the vet on duty did his best at the time - I think she might have fared better if our very experienced rabbit had been there - however he was very thorough and I looked through his scope into Holly's ear and I could see the infection - but it was visible to the naked eye - you can imagine that I felt neglective at having not spotted this sooner and not realising the seriousness of the problem - when he vet saw her however he did not seem unduly worried - but she got worse their and then we had to wait for the antibiotics to kick in - 12 hours - so we thought she was going to get better and when I phoned at approx 11.30 p.m. I was told that she was steady but still critical - only to be phoned in the morning at approximately 7.00 a.m. to say that she had just died - I feel ill now reliving this - Polly was a robust, healthy, bouncy and intelligent bunny - I can only say that my learning curve has taken a sharp corner to "awareness" - I also believe that if our usual vet had been there I might have been able to stay with her - which is what I asked to do - but I wasn't allowed to on the grounds of 'health and safety' which is the first time I have heard this used in this context! Rabbits can go down hill in strange environments and being gated as she was obviously added to her stress - she was a very mindful rabbit and totally aware of her surroundings - when she first came to us she would not allow her back or feet to be touched - but of course she came to love and trust us and she adored being stroked and she learned to wash her feet and curl up like a cat and enjoyed our cats' company - and they enjoyed hers! It is very odd but the cats were very interested in Holly and would bump faces and lick her - she loved this! Our dear Parsley - who flops a lot when we speak doesn't get that attention from the cats - it is very odd! 

Yours sincerely,
Hilary


----------



## Hugo007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear Linden Tree,

Just to correct my message - please see 'vet' for 'rabbit' and was 'NOT visible' to the naked eye - written quicly.....


----------

